# Topographer Distortion Mockup Pedal



## music6000 (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## music6000 (Dec 30, 2021)

It's a Transformer Design Distortion, No Clipping Diodes.


----------



## mdc (Dec 30, 2021)

Very cool - what's the original pedal? One of the neve/bogners?


----------



## mdc (Dec 30, 2021)

Oh, just saw in the other thread that it's an IVP-based thing. Cool.


----------



## music6000 (Dec 30, 2021)

mdc said:


> Very cool - what's the original pedal? One of the neve/bogners?


Based on the Intersound IVP Rack Mount from the 70's, It's the Tube Voice channel that has been recreated.


----------

